# freshness of milk?



## akhalpin (May 17, 2011)

I have been making chevre regularly and freezing it. I am ready to move on to an aged cheese. It will take me three milkings to get 2-3 gallons of milk for a batch of cheese. How will using some day old milk affect my cheese? We are going to try making cheddar.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

As long as the milk is kept chilled and you milked clean etc., your cheese will be fine. I need to use all my milk in the bulk tank by the 72 hour mark and then begin filling it again.


----------

